# High frequency noise coming from PC - Suspected PSU



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello thar 

I have noticed recently (although it may have been there all the time, it's mainly because of the type of the noise you usually don't just "pick up" on it unless you actively listen for it) that when the PC is on i hear a quiet, high frequency noise (not high pitched, it's the sort of noise that just cuts through everything, except when i have music on/games/sounds etc..). I was wondering whether it could be my PSU dying, if not that then basically any ideas what it is?

I have tried:

-- Attempting to find where the sound is coming from which is annoyingly impossible; i can hear it loudest when i'm at my seat (with my PC under the table to NW of me) then when i get near to the PC with the side off i can hear it clearly but again i cannot tell where its coming from, if i move my ears to certain areas of the case it just goes away then, well it's just hard to find.
-- Listening hard to the PSU, and that's incredibly quiet, except with a very silent buzz that all my PSU's make, and when the PC's off you can hear it slightly as well.
-- Trying a demanding game (GTA IV, max settings/res, driving about for about 30 mins) to see if that affected it, but the buzz from my DVD drive because of the disc being spun kinda "overwrites" it, but i listened to the PSU very closely and again couldn't notice anything unusual
-- Ruled out HDD making noise (bought another one because old HDD dying) and still makes noise.

I have no idea whether it's normal for PC's to make slight noises, i just wanted some advice on whether it is, in fact, a bad noise; and if so how to isolate the problem. For the record i have been having NO wierd performance (in windows, games etc...) issues like random crashing etc..., it's just performing the same as it's always been.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC's do make some noise but that is normally fans or Hdd's working.
Have you tried disconnecting one thing at a time?
PC Specs?
Prebuilt--Brand name & Model Number
Custom Build--Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry about that, forgotten again 

Mobo: MSI K9A2 Platinum - MS-7376 VER 1.0
RAM: Corsair XMS2 2x2GB sticks
CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9950+ Black edition (With Zalman fan instead of stock fan)
Graphics card: Sapphire 4870 1GB
Sound: Integrated Realtek HD
PSU: Coolermaster 650w (Not sure of the exact name)
Case: Antec 900

(If i've forgot anything plz ask)

Btw, it is really quiet noise, was contemplating not bothering asking but i thought i may as well just to make sure. In more detail, if you are right next to it sounds like its pulsating sometimes, which is why i presume it's either PSU or case/CPU fan.
Also, i have not tried disconnecting things yet; i have only tried disconnecting the HDD, but that makes no difference - i am not really confident enough (don't really know what each wire does) to try and unplug fans. Apart from that i can't really thing of what else i can do.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

does the pulsating noise sound a bit like a grating noise? if so that is probably the hard drive platters failing.

As for the high pitched noise this is probably one of the fans that either needs the bearings oiled or has dust caught in it.

Get a can of compressed air and blow dust from inside the case and fans.

As for the pulsating noise if it is your hard drive then you will need to back up your data and replace it as this means the hard drive is failing.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

It's not my HDD, plus the noise/pulsating noise are both the same, it's just it sounds like it's pulsating when you get close to the side of the PC, But again it's not very loud which is why i was just comteplating not bothering about it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ahh but if this is a bearing on a fan then that fan wi;ll stop spinning when the bearing seazes just clean the fans of dust and oil them,


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

I asked a friend about this whining noise and he had a fairly simple idea of testing which fan it is; he said to stick a screwdriver into the fans when the sound is emitting (it usually starts after the PC has been on for a while) and if the sound stops, then i've found the bad fan. What i ask is, is this safe?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use a wooden pencil if you chose that method, I would just unplug the fan before starting the PC and run it if you hear the noise shut down and move to the next fan.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't really unplug them because i don't realy know what i'm doing with the fans; as i didn't actually cable the PC up (unfortunately), so i'm not really sure what does what; I haven't been able to try the pencil thing yet, mainly because i'm a bit jubious as to whether i'll mess something up (stick it in too far, etc...) so i'm gonna try and skip that step, But i have tried another method. I put my head next to the PSU (it's on the bottom of the case below my graphics card, and i couldn't hear it but if i move my head slightly up, so my ear is just between the PSU and the graphics card (outside the case) i can hear it; it's very very quiet, and this sound is different than what i heard before, so i kept my head there when i turned the PC off to see if the sound fizzled out (if it was a bearing i assume it wouldn't just instantly stop when the fan starts to spin down) and just as the PC turns off the sound just stops. Now at this point i would assume that its the PSU that's making this sound; if it is the PSU is there any way to confirm it? as in would the PC have other symptoms like crashing, slow performance etc...?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

keep the side of case off when it is running and see if you can identify where the sound is coming from.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

I did take the side of the case off; it's just my ear cannot determine what it's coming from; it's just strange how if you move your ear below the PSU it completely goes away


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

macgta16 said:


> I did take the side of the case off; it's just my ear cannot determine what it's coming from; it's just strange how if you move your ear below the PSU it completely goes away


I would check for dust.

Also don't take this the wrong way but have you been checked for tinnitus? I have it.

It is a condition that makes the hear really sensitive to certain noises with it you hear noises like high pitched noises or wrrring noises but sometimes if you tilt you head they go away.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not sure, but i do hear a faint ringing when there's no sounds anywhere (but the sound i hear is let's say an "aquired taste" because nobody else seems to have noticed it, but then again they aren't sitting right next to the PSU) About the dust, we cleaned the case out from dust not too long ago, so it's probably not to do with that. I'm surprised by now no-one has actually suggested getting another PSU .

The primary issue with this problem is (apart from potentially frying each and every component in my system should it be a faulty PSU) after getting a new HDD, my father seems to think that i'm "obsessing" over my PC, and chances are won't let me get a new PSU out of pity, so if it does indeed need replacing, there's absolutely no chance of me getting a replacement because in his words "we'll get another one when this one dies", which when it comes to PSU's, that not the mentality to take let's just say.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

check the bios for voltages and temps, what do they say?


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Well i don't know much about what i should be looking for, but i'd guess that the voltages the BIOS says should be the same as the ones on the side of the PSU. About the temps, is that in the BIOS as well or will HWmonitor or Speedfan tell me?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do it in the bios as it is more acurate it will be under a section called hadrware or harware montior and could be under a section called advanced.

you are looking for the 12v, 3.3 and 5v and temps too.

do not use speed fan to check temperatures as it is veri inacurate. Speedfan should onlt be used to check the speed of your fans


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

OK i shall check that out tomorrow; btw if the temperatures on the PSU/BIOS don't match up what does that mean? Does it mean that straight up my PSU is dying?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The rated voltage +/- 5%, so the 12v reading should be between 11.4v-12.6v but either extreme is not good. 

5v - 4.75v-5.25v
3.3v - 3.135v-3.465v


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

what do you mean by either extreme?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Either end of the range, I like to see 11.9v-12.10v as any decent quality properly sized supply should be able to maintain that. We have seen Graphics issues below 11.7v and heat issues above 12.4v, but the Spec is +/- 5%.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

OK i got these from the BIOS:

CPU VCORE: 3.424v
3.3 VCC: 3.424v
5v: 5.152v
12v: 12.144v
5V SB: 5.107v

About the temperatures, i'm not sure what temperatures you require since HWmonitor lists quite a lot. If you want to know if they are stable then yes they usually don't go up to 80c or anything like that.

hope that helps


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should be able to get the temps from within the BIOS, cpu temp etc

Are those voltages from the bios? if so they look ok.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Recheck that CPU Vcore reading, Is that from the bios or HW monitor?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I never notice that, if that is your cpu vcore something is terribly wrong.

Is that from the bios?


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry about that i wrote it wrong, my CPU VCORE is: 1.296v
Also it says at the top of that post "I got these from the BIOS" 

Anyway about the voltages n that, does that mean my PSU is in the clear?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The voltages look good, however if the noise is coming from a loose heat sink or fan mounting in the PSU the voltages would not reflect that.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes but in terms of trying to find the source of the noise, would you say that the voltages mean my PSU is definately not the problem? What i mean by this is if it is going to be just a noise (as in not actually a sign of impending doom) i can put up with it if that's the case.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All we can tell from the voltage readings is there is nothing currently wrong, if there is a loose component(long shot) it could be impending doom, in a shop we would swap out components until the issue is found. If you can borrow a PSU from a friend do so and test that way.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

can a loose component cause this noise? or do you mean just in general? - also i suppose another PSU would be the next logical step, but my dad may believe this is "obsessive", and not let me borrow one. Is there anything else i can try prior?


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

macgta16 said:


> Hello thar
> 
> I have tried:
> 
> ...


Turn PC off and unplug the AC cord then note the current time and press the Start button for 30 seconds. Leave PC unplugged for 60 minutes.

Report back with the total amount of time it took for the noise to stop, and any changes in sound (ie: pitch dropped steadily before stopped).


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Do you mean the noise when the PC is off? or the high pitched noise? If you're on about the high pitched noise it stops straight away after the PC has fully powered down.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Also, i found this:
YouTube - PSU - Corsair HX620 whine / screech / whistle

I was searching for PSU sounds just to see if mine and those match up and mine sounds completely different than that (the whining starts about 1 minute in the video); I'm beginning to think that this isn't the PSU now for some reason.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

that sounds like the fan is struggling.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes but i've been listening to a lot of youtube videos about bad PSU's and they all sound like that, whereas mine sounds completely different, and it's pulsating; im pretty sure its a fan of some sort now; btw, i looked in HWmonitor at my voltages, and for some reason it says the 12V is 9.94V which i presume is wrong?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

look in your bios never trust a software program for this.

If you 12v was 9.94 your system wouldn't start.

As for the pulsating sound is it sort like a quiet thud thud thud or does it sounds more like a scratch.

The thud sound would make me think that a cable is hitting the side of the case or that the case side panel are warping for some reason (too much air pressure or heat).

The scratch sound would lead me to suspect the hard drive platters are failing.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

No, it's a clean noise, but i went as close as i can towards my CPU fan (Zalman) and it seems to be coming from that; it makes this noise when the HDD's aren't plugged in anyway so.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

macgta16 said:


> No, it's a clean noise, but i went as close as i can towards my CPU fan (Zalman) and it seems to be coming from that; it makes this noise when the HDD's aren't plugged in anyway so.


when you turn the computer off does it make a whirring sound until the fan stops spinning then disapears completly?

if so you need to oil the bearings on the fan (I think I already mentioned that earlier).


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes it does whir, but the main high frequency noise seems to stop when the PC goes off and i can hear the fan whirring as it spins down. I've never oiled the bearings on a fan before, so it's probably a good idea if i just get someone who knows what they're doing to do it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

all you need to do is remover the fan put a drop of oil on it then leave it for a bit then put it back in, if its the cpu fan though you will have to clean off the thermal paste and reapply it.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Well tomorrow just to be sure, i'm going to stick a pencil into it to stop the fan (only for a few seconds) so i can see if that stops the noise; if so it's definately the fan. Is there any chance that by doing this i may electrocute myself/short the system or something like that?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you wont electrocute yourself although you could damage the fan.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

hmm, that's probably not a good idea then; is there any way i can stop the fan without just unplugging it? this is partly because i dont know what its plugged into and also how its cabled, that and the noise usually doesn't start straight away, it usually starts after the PC has been on for a while, so leaving the CPU running without any cooling for that long would probably be a bad idea.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you could try the pencil job, some people have done it in the past. I would rather just hold a blade of the fan to stop it but eitherway you can try.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes but trying to catch a blade whilst it's spinning is quite difficult


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just make sure that whatever you use to hold the fan still is non-conductive. If a metal screwdriver, say, touched the electrolytic capacitors inside the PSU it could cause them to discharge and could destroy the PSU, the screwdriver, and might hurt you.

BUT a pencil or other non-conductive item should be fine.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

OK, i've stopped the fan and it doesn't stop the noise; so when the PC booted up i listened to the PSU (as well as a very, very quiet whine; you can't hear it at all unless you're right next to the plug) and all i heard was the swishy sound of it filling the caps when windows is starting up, now once it's started up it starts making the noise. I would assume at this point it's my PSU.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Right, i have another problem; i basically don't have enough cash to get another PSU, i know it's hard to say, but can you tell the likelihood of my PSU dying? its just i was unsure as to if the symptoms will get worse beforehand.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

RMA it to corsair see if they will cross ship the new one.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't have a Corsair PSU, it's a: Coolermaster 650w PSU RP-650-PCAA-E2; plus i'm pretty sure it's out of warranty.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

power supplies do make a hum. I was actually reading today that if this noise gets loud or becomes high pitched then the psu needs replacing,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I believe the warranty on the Extreme Power model is 2 years and the Real Power Pro is 5 years.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ah i assume mine is a real power pro (hence the RP); are they a fairly quality PSU? the reason i ask is that i don't mind if my PSU dies, it's just if it takes everything with it that's the problem. If it is a quality PSU, do you think it's worth just leaving it until it does die? Or is that too risky even for a "faulty" PSU?

P.S.: Long shot, but the only fan i haven't tested yet is my graphics card fan, which got me wondering if it could possibly be the graphics card making the noise.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

even a good power supply can take something with it when it dies, but it is more common with crap brands.

Replace it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No you have the Extreme Power Model. The Real Power Pro starts with RS usually.

The video card is a possibility, stop the fan and see.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Well unfortunately i can't replace it atm because my dad thinks i'm "being obsessive", which means the only options i've got are: 

1. Wait till it dies (which is a fairly bad idea because we may have to replace other components as well), 

2. keep looking for the problem elsewhere; i'm still not entirely sure if its the PSU, since it only seems to start (the quiet pulsating noise) after the PC has been on for a while, and everytime i try to look for it it'll have stopped for a bit, then when ive forgot about it it'll gradually fade in again.

3. ask someone else who is fairly literate in computers to come to my house and listen for themself/bring their PSU so i can try theirs; this will possibly eliminate it being the PSU, loose connections, and i'll have their opinion on it; i cannot record the noise to show you because my mike/camera won't pick it up (too high frequency, and possibly too quiet)

i'm picking at straws here, but could it possibly be the DVD drive? it sounds stupid i know, but is it possible the noise could be emitting from that? i cannot tell where this sound is coming from without picking up another sound (if i move near the HDD's i pick up the sound of them spinning etc...), it sounds like it's coming from 3 different parts of the case when i try and listen!

EDIT: I've stopped the video card fan and it doesn't stop the noise


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

optical drivers dont make noises unless they are spinning.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ah ok, btw i'm gonna go for option 3, since i can get someone elses opinion on it, and try his PSU to fully rule out it being the PSU. If it is, i'm gonna try and RMA it; do you think i should get this one replaced or go for a better quality PSU? or is mine fairly good quality?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Extreme Power model is not a very good one If they will RMA it sell the replacement on eBay or Craigs list to recoup some of the cost of Corsair 650TX or 750TX(Both are the same price ATM after MIR), Providing of course that it is the PSU and it's under warranty.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ah ok , well hopefully i should get hold of chris (the guy i'm swapping PSU's with) soon so we can do the swap; a friend of mine suggested it could be graphics card coil whine, which seems plausible since all the youtube videos/sounds ive heard of PSU's whining/squealing are completely different sounding than what i'm hearing from my PC.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, that it could be coil whine. Try another card, see if it
disappears.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Right, basically now since chris isn't going to swap PSU (his is only 580w), he's gonna pop round my house and have a listen for himself and try and locate where it's coming from (i still, for the life of me, cannot find the source ) and try his GTS260 and then that will rule out it being the graphics card. I'll report back with the results as soon as i can post them.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

since its hard for us to determin what it is suspect everything which I think you have, ask your friend to look at the hard drive for noise.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

I doubt its the HDD; the only noise that makes is quiet whizzing (which is obviously the disc spinning) but i shall ask for him to check the HDD as well. Also, i've made a possible discovery; i was listening to the PC during shutdown, and the second the display turns off the sound stops, but the machine is not fully powered down at this stage, (basically on my system vista says shutting down, the screen goes off, the HDD parks the heads and the PC turns off) now the sound stops before the heads have been parked, so this could possibly mean it's to do with the graphics card; but as i say i'm swapping with his GTX260 (GTX280 or 260 i'm not sure which) so i shall find out soon.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

when inverters in monitors start to fail they can make noises.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

I meant the high frequency noise the thread is about stops as soon as the monitor goes off, which is before the PC has fully powered down (head parking)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

inverters can make high frequency noises when the monitor is getting a signal, i,.e when the computer is on but will stop when they computer is off.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes but the sound is coming from the PC, not the monitor.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

when is your friend coming?


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

He's coming on wednesday morning (GMT, i'm in the UK)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

hopefully he can identify it.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope so , the only thing i'm worrying about is if he can't hear it; you sometimes find that certain people cannot hear certain pitches/frequencies of noises; but since he does this sort of thing for a living (fixing relatives/ppls PC's) chances are he'll be able to hear it.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

OK, sorry for the wait 

Well, according to him the sound he's hearing is completely normal, and apparently it's only really a problem if it's a lot louder; I'm going to keep monitoring it, but to be honest his opinion is probably correct (he does this sort of stuff for a living), and i'm only gonna start getting worried if it gets louder/worse. Thx guys for all of your help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I mentioned this in post 50

if it gets louder worry if it doesn't don't


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry for my constant questions, but i would just like to know in terms of learning, what sorts of computer components can make this noise, and what is it that they are doing?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well the inside of the psu can make a noise, but it is not a good idea to mess with power supplies because a psu can carry lethal voltages weeks after being powered down.

a fan can make a noise when the bearings need oild or because of dust on them, this goes for heatsinks too.

gpu can make a noise when its overheating

wires touching the contacts on the motherboard causing infrequent shortages can make a noise

thats about all I can think of

If anything is making a loud noise which you have never hear of before then that points to that component being on its way out.

But some noises are normal such as the fans spining and the flow of air through the case


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

When you say loud, what do you mean? do you mean as in so loud that you can't hear yourself think?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if it is very loud yes, apart from fans I have 6 fans in my case and when I'm playing games I have them all on full whack speed which can be very noisey if it's a quiet game.

quite honestly I think your worrying about something which isn't a problem.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sometimes for some reason a graphics card will "click". Not all do, and it isn't restricted to certain models; it seems nearly random. I'm not sure why this is, but it apparently has to do with the capacitors. Well, if the clicking is rapid enough it can sound like a tone; and if it's thousands of times a second it can sound like a high pitched tone. That's one possibility that occurs to me.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Sometimes for some reason a graphics card will "click". Not all do, and it isn't restricted to certain models; it seems nearly random. I'm not sure why this is, but it apparently has to do with the capacitors. Well, if the clicking is rapid enough it can sound like a tone; and if it's thousands of times a second it can sound like a high pitched tone. That's one possibility that occurs to me.


yep when the capictors get hot the can vibrate.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

@Phaedrus: Yes, but we/i still haven't figured out where it's coming from yet, and moving individual parts out to listen to is useless because it only makes the noise when i'm in windows.

@greenbrucelee: Well i suppose i am worrying a bit too much, but i just haven't got closure on whether or not it's actually a problem yet, i mean the original person (Chris) did say it was not an issue, but he didn't hear it when it was pulsating (sometimes it just whines, other times it pulsates) and i really do not want this PSU to die; judging by a past thread response my PSU is crap, and chances are will take out the rest of my PC with it when it dies.

Besides i've had a sort of "breakthrough", i was listening to the noise when i launched GIMP (image editor for those who aren't aware) because it uses the HDD quite a lot during startup but doesn't take that long to load so it's useful for testing, anyway when the HDD was accessing the high pitched noise was affected by it; i can't quite describe it but it just sort of went quieter the more the HDD was being accessed during GIMP startup.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Edited last paragraph from above post, didn't let me edit the post:

Besides i've had a sort of "breakthrough", i was listening to the noise when i launched GIMP (image editor for those who aren't aware) because it uses the HDD quite a lot during startup but doesn't take that long to load so it's useful for testing, and COD 4; and the noise seems to be affected when the PC is doing something; i can't really explain what it does but if i do something like launch a program or join a game (loading the map) the noise will sometimes stop for a second or get quieter as it's doing something.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

can you record the noise on video and post it on here or put it on youtube?


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nah, unfortunately it won't pick it up; it's just too high pitched/frequency. The only thing i can compare it to is the sound a CRT TV makes when it's turned on, except quieter, and slightly lower pitch.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

macgta16 said:


> Nah, unfortunately it won't pick it up; it's just too high pitched/frequency. The only thing i can compare it to is the sound a CRT TV makes when it's turned on, except quieter, and slightly lower pitch.


That could just be the standard hum from a psu, if you were having problems you would getting BSODS and freezing.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ah, it's just none of my other PC's make that noise, and it's just strange how it only does it when windows is running. Either that or i just haven't noticed it on other PC's; I could try booting up my old PC to see if that does it as well.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

so basically you're saying that if the humming was bad i'd get frequent BSODs and freezing? I was jus wondering why it only does the noise in windows.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

check event viewer and see if you have any errors in the system log or application log


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

errors like what?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When windows loads the drivers it puts more of a load on the system then the Bios or even linux will in most cases.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

What sort of errors am i looking for in the event viewer?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Any errors.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah any


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

OK, i can't check it atm, i'll have to do it tomorrow; but i can remember an error about something called "WMI" popping up occasionally (i had to check it a while ago for a crash dump) Not sure if that's anything serious but i'll have to check it tomorrow. Also, i can't believe i didn't mention this originally but i presume this is related to my PSU. My monitor has faint horizontal bands (about the same size as a ruler but a bit smaller) running up and down on dark colours, most noticably when in games (it does it in windows desktop/firefox etc... but it's harder to see) it's done this for quite a while (longer than the noise) and i've just put up with it so far. I read that this could be to do with the PSU as well, not sure if this little snippet of info helps.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes the psu may be struggling to handle the graphics card and the graphicsd is in turn failing this could have something to do with the noise.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Right i checked the event viewer, and there isn't any errors at all except from WMI again; (error: Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.) but it's done this since i got the PC, and i only noticed it when i searched for it. 

@greenbrucelee: So basically my PSU and graphics card is dying?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds like it. go ito the bios and post your voltages and temps


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Have done in a previous post; i don't think i've done the temps though. I've also had another issue which points to PSU; When i was typing in something in google it just stopped typing (keyboard froze) the caps lock/num lock icons weren't working, and when i checked the PC i heard a buzzing until i unplugged and plugged the keyboard back in. I think there is definately something wrong here; i'll post the temps + voltages from the BIOS in a minute (need to restart PC obv.)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

locking is usually associated with bad ram or psu


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

OK;

Voltages: 

CPU Vcore: 1.296v
3.3VCC: 3.424v
12V: 12.144v
5V SB: 5.107
GPU voltage (off HWmonitor): 1.26V

Temps

*BIOS:*
CPU temp: 35c/95F (41c in Windows)
Sys temp: 28c/82F

*HWmonitor*
GPU temp: 51c/125F
HDD temp: 27c/80F


I presume the keyboard locking would be the PSU, since when it locked, i checked the PC, and it was buzzing until i unplugged the keyboard, and plugged it back again.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

I was wondering, is it possible that my mobo is dying as well?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

a dodgy power supply can screw anything and everything on your computer but a mobo dying is less likely than anything else that has been mentioned


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

The reason i asked is because i originally presumed the keyboard lockup (sometimes the keyboard has frozen from startup of the system as well, but it's never frozen when in use) was to do with a dodgy USB port hence me thinking it could've damaged my mobo; OK, i'm basically gonna throw in the towel and get another PSU anyway; could you suggest any that would be applicable for my system?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

corsair and seasonic are the best (seasonic make corsair) so either go for a seasonic 650TX - 750TX or a seasonic M12 700w which is what I have. Those 3 power supplies are great


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, the M12 is a bit too expensive, so i'll probably have to go with a Corsair 750TX (just to make sure my graphics card has enough juice).


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dont worry it will. With the quality of corsairs and seasonic the 750 could actually be likend to an 800w bog standard low brand psu


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

What i was thinking of doing is getting a that PSU, then if it still flickers i presume it's my graphics card; I don't want to buy a new PSU + card if it's the PSU causing the flickering. Actually do you think it's worth just getting the 650W version? it's just i'll save £20. By the way are corsair and seasonic the same company? So basically a Corsair TX 650 is a Seasonic TX 650 as well?


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Seasonic makes the 650TX for Corsair it is a unique design although similar to Seasonic's own branded line but not identical. Both a very good units.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

OK, which one would you recommend? the 650 or 750?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For the HD4870 the 750w is what I would use.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

OK great success!! My dad is convinced there's something wrong (and to be honest usually unless the machine was on fire he wouldn't think of replacing something) but luckily since the service is still in warranty (the guy who built the PC) we can get a replacement off of him, the only problem is i don't think he stocks corsair PSU's, and i think he only sells coolermaster's. Could you reccomend a good coolermaster should he not be able to get a corsair? Also, stupid question slightly, but if my graphics card and/or mobo dies, can that take out any other components? If not i'm not really worried about those.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Card or board no usually not.

I'm not a big fan of Cooler Master they have quite a few models only a couple of which fit into the quality power supply category in the 750w range the one you want is the Real Power Pro 750w > http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?category_id=23&product_id=2733 

However because it is under warranty for the warranty repair you are limited to what the builder will supply.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The only coolermaster products I would recommend are their cases reall but the real power pro psus are supposed to be ok


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Right well we're gonna call him up on thurdsay/friday and drop the PC in to get him to stick a new PSU in. Imo this idea is complete bull**** since it's so much goddamn quicker to just buy a corsair, stick that in; even if that doesn't stop the noise/flickering screen at least we know it isn't the PSU and now we would have a quality PSU. But my dad's theory is that Phil (guy who built PC) should/has to fix it since he built it. But i suppose on the bright side if we get him to fix it it'll be free and more importantly he will fit it as well. I'm just glad we're trying to get this fixed before christmas since it'd be a goddamn nightmare to happen during xmas. Anyway tomorrow i'm gonna try plugging my PC into a CRT monitor to just rule it out being my monitor, and possibly try a fix i found after googling it (for the flickering in games). After that it'll probably be a couple of weeks before i get it back; if it turns out to be any other hardware i'm not really bothered because when that dies, we still have individual warranties on those components, and to be honest my only bother is the PSU since that's the only thing that can take the whole PC out with it. Anyway i think this issue is probably wrapped up now (hopefully) i'd just like to say thanks for all the help you lot have provided over the past weeks, i must say i never got this support anywhere else, so thx all


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if it's under warranty from this guy then your dad is correct. It this guy who has to fix it but he may use another dodgy power supply and come 6 months down the line you may be in the same situation.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Well i've managed to convince him to get the Corsair TX750w PSU, and if that doesn't fix the flickering + noise then i'm not really bothered about anything else, since i can just get it replaced (it's all still under warranty) and nothing else has the capability of taking down my whole system so now i'm just gonna keep HDD's and PSU's in priority.


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

Actually, i'm not really sure but will this PSU be compatible with my system? I mean in terms of amount of wires and amps. Is there any way to find out?


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes you rsystem uses a standard ATX supply.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

as long as the psu is ATX then it will work and your is atx so it will work.

If a PSU has lots of amps etc then that is good, even if its more than you need it will not damage your system, What will damage the system is that if the psu isn't powerful enough


----------



## macgta16 (Oct 13, 2009)

OK, the new PSU has been fitted (and apart from forgetting to plug the CPU power in originally) all is well, it hasn't stopped the flickering although it's not as bad anymore; according to Chris (guy who fitted PSU and listened to case) the flickering i've noticed isn't really anything to worry about apparently (his does it slightly as well) and it doesn't seem to have fixed the ringing noise, although it's incredibly quiet now and only seems to be coming from the top left hand corner of the motherboard. Not sure what it is but again according to Chris it's fine and capacitors are supposed to make some noise.


----------

